# Indian Board Track Racer Seatpost help?



## CafeCruiser (Sep 29, 2020)

Hello everyone,
I'm working on building a bike with a Board Track Racer look, but add an ebike motor for pedal assist. I was able to find an old board track racer frame, but I need your help in pointing me in the right direction.

For example, I need to find the correct size seatpost for my frame. The Interior Diameter of the seat tube measures 18.25 mm. What size (diameter) of seatpost should I get? And also what size of clamp should I get to secure it to the frame?

Thanks,


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 29, 2020)

Can we see a pic of the whole bike?


----------



## CafeCruiser (Sep 29, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Can we see a pic of the whole bike?


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 30, 2020)

Looks like a 5/8 "  Seat post would fit.  BUT...........it also looks like the Frame needs to be Cut/Slit at the top of the Seat Tube ,so it CAN Clamp .  Cant tell for sure.    Seems like a Lucky 7 Type Seat Post would work for You       Like This , Maybe  ?    http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=174456174624


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 30, 2020)

I'm not sure it's an "old board track frame". Something about it looks pretty modern, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## CafeCruiser (Oct 15, 2020)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Looks like a 5/8 "  Seat post would fit.  BUT...........it also looks like the Frame needs to be Cut/Slit at the top of the Seat Tube ,so it CAN Clamp . Cant tell for sure.  Seems like a Lucky 7 Type Seat Post would work for You  Like This , Maybe ? http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=174456174624



Thank you Curtis. I ordered one so we will see. Once I get it, Ill post a picture. Thanks a lot.


----------

